# 2006 Sentra Won't turn over...



## jankymutt (Oct 25, 2008)

Hi All,

I'm a newbie to the forum and don't know that much about cars. I'm a grad student with limited funds and would appreciate any help or insight people can provide before I take my car to a mechanic....

I have a stock 2006 Nissan Sentra 1.8

8 months ago it began having problems starting. I would turn the key once and it would try to start, but never turned over. One the second turn it would turn over after 6-7 seconds. 

Starting last week the car has this problem everyday. It can occur any time of day (cold start in the am, after an hour of driving etc..). The only pattern I've noticed is that it tends to do it more when the car is parked on a slope. Whether, incline or decline, it has a much more difficult time starting on hills.

When it first started having this problem Advanced auto ran a diagnosis and said the battery and starter are fine.... That was 6 months ago. The starting problems have worsened but I haven't been able to take it back to Advanced for another analysis. I'm going to do that next week, but in the mean time, if anyone can help me I would really really appreciate it!!!

Thanks!


----------



## metro273 (Sep 16, 2005)

There is a TSB for the fuel pump assembly on this complaint...IF that's what it is and it sounds like it is! 

Do a "search" on here and you'll find it...good luck!


----------



## SpEcV 911 (Sep 24, 2008)

Also check the Crank Shaft Sensor!! i had stating problems with my car and it was that.


----------



## jankymutt (Oct 25, 2008)

Thanks for the help everyone!

Should I just take it to my local trusted mechanic and see what he comes up with or take it to a Nissan dealer in hopes that it's a TSB problem?

I couldn't find reliable info on whether or not TSB's are paid for by nissan. If I have to pay out of pocket I'm sure a Nissan diagnosis would be quite expensive......


----------



## duqj (Jun 23, 2009)

Hi,

Last week, I got my 2006 1.8s to the dealer for the same reason (car don't start) and they said that it was the gas pump kit. They replace it, but this weekend the same problem came back.....:wtf: 

So this monday I bring it back to them and after a couple of test, they didn't find anything wrong with it:wtf:

What should I do with it?

Note: I'm allway on the waranty right now...


----------



## duqj (Jun 23, 2009)

Hi guys!

Weve finally found the problem, it is the ECM (electronic computer module) that cause the starting problem, after they changed it, everything was fine!


----------



## samosley (Jan 20, 2015)

So I just bought a used '06 Nissan Sentra (1.8L) with about 125,000 miles and I am having an issue where I turn my key, the car WANTS to start (you can hear it trying to turn over) however it takes about 2-3 times before it turns over- other than that, it runs great, handles great. Now in doing research it sounds like the fuel pump regulator issue other are having but I'm not too sure. Being a 21 y/o college student with a car payments now, I can't afford just to take it to the shop. I'd rather get some input and give them an idea..


----------

